# Problema audio

## turborocket

raga perchè non mi va + l'audio??? il chip è un via. ho messo i driver alsa, in shell funziona bene ma in x(che fino a qualche giorno fa andava) non va!

se apro mplayer vedo il video ma non sento nulla

se apro un mp3 con xmms mi da questo errore: *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Your soundcard is configured propely
> 
> You have the correct plugin output selecter
> ...

 

che cosa devo fare?

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Posta un lsmod

----------

## turborocket

```
root@porno turborocket # lsmod

Module                  Size  Used by

```

no mi dice null'altro

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Usi i driver del kernel o quelli da portage? Se usi questi ultimi riemergiali e dai alla fine un

```
# /etc/init.d/alsasound restart
```

----------

## turborocket

quelli del kernel

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *turborocket wrote:*   

> quelli del kernel

 

Hai ricompilato il kernel recentemente? Comunque vai in /usr/src/linux e dai il comando make modules_install e poi retsarta il servizio alsa e vedi se funziona

----------

## turborocket

come faccio a restartare il servizio alsa?

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Come ho detto due post fa  :Very Happy: 

----------

## turborocket

fatto come hai detto te!

però stessa cosa

se apro un xterm e lancio mp3blaster funziona tutto ok...

se apro xmms invece mi da quell'errore che ho postato prima e non funziona nulla!

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Prova a vedere se non c'e' qualcuno che occupa il dsp (con lsof)

----------

## turborocket

comando sconosciuto lsof

----------

## turborocket

up?

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *turborocket wrote:*   

> up?

 

[MOD]Non uppare se non sono passate almeno 24 ora[/MOD]

lsoft si trova nel pacchetto lsof

----------

## turborocket

ovvero?

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *turborocket wrote:*   

> ovvero?

 

emerge -p lsof

----------

## nick_spacca

Oltre ai driver del kernel ti servono anche:

```

media-sound/alsa-utils

media-libs/alsa-lib

media-libs/alsa-oss <--se vuoi compatibilita' con OSS

media-sound/alsa-utils

```

Tu li hai installati???

----------

## turborocket

come faccio a saperlo?

----------

## nick_spacca

 *turborocket wrote:*   

> come faccio a saperlo?

 

Allora fai:

```

emerge -pv media-sound/alsa-utils media-libs/alsa-lib media-sound/alsa-utils media-libs/alsa-oss
```

Se portage te li segnala con "N" li devi ancora emergere, altrimenti NON e' quello il problema...

PS: sicuramente c'e' una guida ufficiale sul sito internazionale o su quello italiano...oppure cerca nei post utilissimi

Ciao Nick   :Wink: 

----------

## turborocket

me li segna tutti e 3 con una R

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *turborocket wrote:*   

> me li segna tutti e 3 con una R

 

Quindi li hai installati. Io ti consiglio di leggere anche http://www.gentoo.org/doc/it/handbook/handbook-x86.xml?part=2&chap=0

----------

## nick_spacca

 *turborocket wrote:*   

> me li segna tutti e 3 con una R

 

Allora li hai gia installati...prova a vedere se c'e' qualcsa nelle guide che non hai fatto!!!

PS: come consiglio secondo me e' meglio NON compilare gli alsa-driver NEL kernel (al massimo come modulo) ma emergeli successivamente!!!

PSS: mi e' venuto un dubbio! Ma i driver li hai compilati built-in o come moduli???

----------

## turborocket

ed ora cosa posso vedere?

un altro player per gli mp3 che giri sotto x?

----------

## ScolaBirra

Puo' dipendere anche da che wm usi. Sotto kde ad esempio ci puo' essere arts che ti blocca il device. In quel caso devi installare xmms-arts e cambiare l'output di xmms scegliendo il plugin arts.

----------

## turborocket

kde ancora non mi funziona perche non riesco a colpilarlo(ora lo sto scaricando precompilato)

le arts le ho tolte dalla lista quindi non le scarica

----------

## ScolaBirra

 *turborocket wrote:*   

> kde ancora non mi funziona perche non riesco a colpilarlo(ora lo sto scaricando precompilato)
> 
> le arts le ho tolte dalla lista quindi non le scarica

 

Beh ti conviene cmq dare un'occhiata al plugin di output di xmms per vedere cosa usa. Potrebbe andare su OSS e senza emulazione OSS da parte di alsa non senti nulla. Oppure cerca esd e non lo hai lanciato... ci possono essere tanti motivi.

----------

## turborocket

bho non so cosa tu stia dicendo per me è arabo

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Apri xmms vai sul menu Options -> preferences e poi trovi Audio I/O plugin e vedi se e' settato su alsa

----------

## turborocket

ci sono 3 plugin ho provato quello che era settato di default e mi da quell'errore...stessa cosa l'alsa se metto l'altro invece fa finta di partire però i secondi scorrono di 10 in 10 e non si sente nulla(pero l'errore non lo da)

----------

## nick_spacca

Per aiutare un po' perche' non ci dici che kernel usi???

E poi (domanda che avevo gia fatto   :Wink:  ) i driver li hai compilati come modulo?? Usi genkernel???

----------

## turborocket

scusai ma non so cosa sia il genkernel! i driver non sono come modulo e la versione del kernel come la vedo?

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *turborocket wrote:*   

> scusai ma non so cosa sia il genkernel! i driver non sono come modulo e la versione del kernel come la vedo?

 

genkernel compila il kernel automaticamente. La versione del kernel la vedi con il comando

```
$ uname -a
```

----------

## turborocket

```
turborocket@porno turborocket $ uname -a

Linux porno 2.6.8-gentoo-r7 #1 Mon Oct 11 16:24:45 Local time zone must be set--see zic manu i686 mobile AMD Athlon(tm) XP 1800+  AuthenticAMD GNU/Linux

```

ecco fatto

----------

## =DvD=

ma lol linux porno...

----------

